# ISO Veal escallop inspiration



## Jing (Nov 10, 2013)

I have escallops in the meat drawer and should use them tonight for supper. But have lost my cooking mojo and am in need of inspiration. 

If you had to make a meal with veal escallops tonight, what would you choose to make?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 10, 2013)

Jing said:


> I have escallops in the meat drawer and should use them tonight for supper. But have lost my cooking mojo and am in need of inspiration.
> 
> If you had to make a meal with veal escallops tonight, what would you choose to make?



Veal ala Marsala would be my first choice.  I'd serve it with thin pasta (angel hair or vermicelli).


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2013)

I love veal Parmesan.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 10, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I love veal Parmesan.



+1!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Nov 10, 2013)

Veal saltimbocca ! Delia has a great receep x


----------



## Jing (Nov 10, 2013)

I love veal marsala and veal parmesan...but I have never ever made veal saltimbocca....(sp). I think I will check that one out, Gravy. Thank you's!


----------



## Jing (Nov 10, 2013)

Darn, just checked and it needs marsala, which I don't have.  Still ISO inspiration, then...although that veal parmesan is starting to sound rather good...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah yes , sorry , it does need Marsala although you can substitute with Madeira which you probably don't have either lol . One for another day !


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 10, 2013)

Jing said:


> Darn, just checked and it needs marsala, which I don't have.  Still ISO inspiration, then...although that veal parmesan is starting to sound rather good...



Are you talking about the Marsala or the saltimbocca? The saltimbocca calls for white wine.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Nov 10, 2013)

Weinerschnitzel. Served with creamed spinach and warm potato salad.


----------



## Jing (Nov 10, 2013)

Oooh....now I'm torn. Got Garlic, Gravy mentioned a Delia Smith recipe for Saltimbocca that does use Marsala rather than white wine. I actually went and bought some, but now I'm tempted by the thought of wienerschnitzel....


----------



## FrankZ (Nov 10, 2013)

There's also piccata..


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 10, 2013)

Veal Franchise w/ lemon butter sauce. Quick, easy and good.


----------



## Jing (Nov 11, 2013)

Since I had gone and bought the marsala, I made veal marsala in the end. Very tasty. Didn't have the parma ham that Delia's recipe called for, so that's for another time. And that veal franchise sounds rather delish....another one for another time methinks.

Thanks everyone. You answered in my hour of need!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 11, 2013)

Just to help you find it, it's veal Francaise (French).


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 27, 2013)

Jing said:


> I have escallops in the meat drawer and should use them tonight for supper. But have lost my cooking mojo and am in need of inspiration.
> 
> If you had to make a meal with veal escallops tonight, what would you choose to make?


No contest. Wiener schnitzel every time.


----------

